# Hatching Old English Game bantams--none hatched?



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2013)

We set a mix of eggs to hatch, mostly standards sized but were really wanting at least a few of the four OEG eggs to hatch.  6 standard chicks have hatched, 1 died in the shell, and 2 more are working their way out now.

But not one of the bantams have pipped.  Is there something I should be doing differently with these tiny eggs?  I am positive they are fertile.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 17, 2013)

I've had issues with my banties as well but couldn't tell you how to get them to hatch.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2013)

Did you ever crack an egg before setting to assure fertility? Sometimes winter can effect them..more often it is the heat of summer that reduces fertility in the male.

I have also found the first few eggs when breeding a pair are not fertile....after 3rd or 4th egg in the cycle...they are fertile.

I have Modern Game Bantams and they are the most prolific breeders... they are the ones coming out of the woods, wall ,sky, etc 
Right now though they are not doing much..just time of year. In a few more weeks they will ramp back up. 
Hatchery birds are all temp controlled, but ours are not ..they live with the natural climate and generally will break at this time of year. Cold temp birds are not phased but OEG, and MGB are not winter birds.

Give it another 24hours before removing from the bator. Candling them is difficult but you will see if there is anything in there.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2013)

The eggs we opened before setting these were fertilized so I am pretty sure they are.   I will leave them be for a few more days though and then see what is going on.   Might do another batch in a few weeks of just OEG eggs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2013)

That is strange...  for the record...the bantam eggs and the standard  eggs require the same care. 
Sorry they are not hatching for you...that really stinks! 

How are you storing the gathered eggs before you set them?  That is the one thing I've noticed that really makes a difference. After trying a few things I went the old route....
I leave mine outside in the coop area...natural temp changes and more like a hen would do. 
I know some people put them in the fridge others in cartons and keep turning them etc. trying to keep temps at a particular temp. 
I don't mess with that, I try to leave them alone and mimic nature as close as possible. 
It works. 

I had a bird (same bird..not others mixing in) lay 19 eggs...when she got killed by the dogs I put them in the bator (the eggs-not the dogs  )17 hatched 
I really wonder how many more this bird would have laid before sitting. 
I never thought 17 out of 19 would hatch....Her nest was in a back corner behind our huge warehouse hidden in a bunch of junk. 
They ended up meat for the dogs!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow, that is a big clutch.   

When I collect them, I put them pointy end down in an egg carton and leave it in the laundry room with a thermometer.  It stays about the same temp in there all the time and is cooler than the rest of the house.  I am wondering if maybe the eggs got to cold outside before I collected them.   

Two more chicks are on the way out of the shells but no bantams still.   Well, if at first you don't succeed...gosh hatching is addicting and the kids are having a blast.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2013)

Pearce i think you are going to be a hatching addict!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 17, 2013)

My banties go broody all the time and I have seen these little birds sitting on 15 eggs. They can barely keep them all warm. Usually about 12-13 hatch; they free range and a few are on the wrong side of the fence so they will just show up with chicks. It never ceases to amaze me watching me with thier babies. They are so much better at it than I am.

The ones I have incubated have hatched just like the standard hens' eggs. The last batch I had in the incubator were shipped Silkie eggs. Out of 18, 12 went into lock down and only 4 hatched   I really had hoped for better rates but I guess shipped eggs are tough.

Sorry yours didn't hatch   Did you candle them at all?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

Ya know what, we totally forgot about candling this time.   We went ahead and opened them and there was no sign of development at all.  

So here is what I think might have happened.  I had cracked open some eggs for breakfast before putting these in and could see the bulls-eye, but it has been very cold here and the hens were not laying the eggs near the heated area of their coop.   We probably didn't get out there and bring them in fast enough.  In a few weeks, as things warm up, I think we will try again. 

I was reading that some people have their bantams hatch out sooner than 21 days---anyone have that happen? Should I be doing the whole lockdown bit sooner than 18 days for these eggs?


----------



## babsbag (Feb 18, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Ya know what, we totally forgot about candling this time.   We went ahead and opened them and there was no sign of development at all.
> 
> So here is what I think might have happened.  I had cracked open some eggs for breakfast before putting these in and could see the bulls-eye, but it has been very cold here and the hens were not laying the eggs near the heated area of their coop.   We probably didn't get out there and bring them in fast enough.  In a few weeks, as things warm up, I think we will try again.
> 
> I was reading that some people have their bantams hatch out sooner than 21 days---anyone have that happen? Should I be doing the whole lockdown bit sooner than 18 days for these eggs?


I have heard that too. My silkies hatched at 19-20 this last time, but I just figure it is the temp in my incubator. It stays rock steady at 100, but in nature the hen does leave at times and I have seen those eggs be a little chilly. I wouldn't worry about lockdown any sooner. I have never had a problem with them hatching sooner than 21 even if they do. I usually hatch both size eggs at once so I just do the lockdown at 18. I am also not home to turn eggs more than twice a day so lockdown for me isn't really much different. 

I also have my broody hens moving eggs around up until the day they hatch. Lockdown is just something humans created. 

I had a free range hen show up today with 3 "chickletts" . No idea where she is sleeping at night, hope she found a safe place.


----------

